# Gesucht: Intense G3 Slacker Dropouts



## Duc851 (29. April 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Intense G3 Slacker Dropouts. Idealerweise 135 mm oder 142 mm mit 12mm Steckachse.
Weiß jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder hat noch welche zu verkaufen?


----------



## leithuhn (1. Mai 2022)

Hi, ich habe welche. Brauchst Du sie noch? Grüße Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

